# Heat press left downn too long while on..



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello - I made the mistake of leaving someone in charge to heat press just 2 shirts, while I went out for a 1/2 hour. 

I came back to find out that the heat press had been in the "down" position almost the entire time I was out, at 335°F. The white shirt was now light brown and ruined. She (helper) noticed about 2 mins before I walked in and turned off the press. She said the shirt was "cool" to the touch when she discovered it was on, which I find hard to believe.

The press is a Geo Knight DK20. Not the auto release ver (obviously). Is there an auto shut off on this machine that engages after the press is left down for an unreasonable amount of time like this? God I sure hope so... Please advise.


Thanks!


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

Hi 
Sadly know you have to do it manually,hopefully she won't make the same mistake again !


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

logos unlimited said:


> Hi
> Sadly know you have to do it manually,hopefully she won't make the same mistake again !


Thank you for your reply. Is the heat press unusable at this point? Can the silicon gel pad withstand that type of heat exposure for so long?

Thanks

.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure about silicon gel pad but I use silicon baking mat all the time. It can withstand very high temp. Get it from department store it is a lot cheaper.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would think it would be fine, relax, kickback, and have a Beer!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This press requires it to be shut off manually.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw this in....so does a basic flash unit!!!! Had my son do a few shirts the other day at around 3pm....next morning at 0500 it was still on!!! He forgot to unplug it, my bad for piss poor supervision and not checking. good thing he at least swung it away from the platen and nothing was under it but the concrete floor 4 feet away. Anyway flash still works just waiting for the electric bill!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

lmcawards said:


> Just thought I'd throw this in....so does a basic flash unit!!!! Had my son do a few shirts the other day at around 3pm....next morning at 0500 it was still on!!! He forgot to unplug it, my bad for piss poor supervision and not checking. good thing he at least swung it away from the platen and nothing was under it but the concrete floor 4 feet away. Anyway flash still works just waiting for the electric bill!


That's only 14 hours or two extra days of printing all day. I work out of my home-based shop with a heat press, flash dryer, and conveyor dryer (220v). I also have a 4 ton heat pump/air conditioning unit and an inground pool with a 1.5hp pump. My bill is $200 total in Pennsylvania in the summer.

So expect it to be a few extra bucks more, but not something that will break the bank.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> I would think it would be fine, relax, kickback, and have a Beer!


Thanks for the great advice   I think I'll do that. 

Also I would show the shirt that got cooked, but it is for a large porn company and I don't think admins would approve... Lets just say she got a nice dark tan lol

.


----------

